# VIOLET 1966 stingray



## red strat (Jul 4, 2020)

Just purchased off of original owner...1966 KB schwinn stingray in violet color no fenders...any info


----------



## REC (Jul 26, 2020)

Love the fenderless stik-shift models.
I have a couple of fenderless 5 speeds, and a  CG version of the 3 speed I bought by mistake.... Some mistakes are worth it!!
The C Green one:



Original seat is in a box in the shop - no stripe on it. This was one of the best mistakes I've made, as I thought I was buying the 5 speed fenderless one I got shortly after this one. Both of then were in very good condition... Both came from flea-bay, and this one is the proof that I need to have some coffee before trying to go through the listings in the early hours of the morning.
This is what I thought I was bidding on in my caffeine deprived state:


----------



## red strat (Jul 26, 2020)

nice looking bikes... ive been in to off brand bikes lately...   but if i find stingray with stick shift and in violet i'll take it....stingray joe was helping me with it telling me what wasn't original on it...so i 'm looking for peddles and the right sissy bar for a 1966 ...here's pictures of cleanup so far


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice bike!

Here's my fenderless '74 5-speed. I switched out the thumb shifter for a stick.


----------



## REC (Jul 26, 2020)

red strat said:


> nice looking bikes... ive been in to off brand bikes lately...   but if i find stingray with stick shift and in violet i'll take it....stingray joe was helping me with it telling me what wasn't original on it...so i 'm looking for peddles and the right sissy bar for a 1966 ...here's pictures of cleanup so far
> 
> View attachment 1235708



That's coming out looking pretty BadAss!! My Sting-Ray as a kid was a purple deluxe with a Kickback - Found a close copy a few years ago. The only thing not on mine is the speedo that my sister gave me for it. Damn near killed myself trying to peg the needle. Hit 42 just before going into launch mode. 2 and a half months later, I finally looked like a normal person again (outer epidermus finally healed on my face, back, arms and legs. It was not pretty!)
'66 Deluxe:



A week later, I was back out riding again.


----------



## REC (Jul 26, 2020)

Digablekid said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Here's my fenderless '74 5-speed. I switched out the thumb shifter for a stick.
> 
> View attachment 1235797



The AM/FM/Cassette player must have been a nice option! Iiked these in red so much I had to find one. Another case of the need for instant gratification handled!



Red is almost as good as purple, but I didn't find a purple one.....


----------



## red strat (Jul 26, 2020)

awsome bikes love it...


----------



## buck sova (Aug 2, 2020)

My original paint 65 with a kicker


----------



## red strat (Aug 2, 2020)

nice


----------



## fatbike (Aug 27, 2020)

Digablekid said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Here's my fenderless '74 5-speed. I switched out the thumb shifter for a stick.
> 
> View attachment 1235797



I had that same Sanyo radio growing up in the 80s , crap, I haven't seen one in years, or decades. Cool Ray too!


----------

